# abreviatura de "es decir"



## wss

En inglés solemos escribir "i.e." (por las siglas en el latín) cuando queremos decir "es decir." Por ejemplo: "I eat Indian food three days a week (i.e., Monday, Wednesday, and Friday)." 

¿Hay alguna abreviatura común para "es decir" (o "esto es") en español, que se pueda utilizar en situaciones parecidas?

Por si acaso alguien está interesado, se puede leer acerca de la abreviatura "i.e." (como también "e.g.") en este hilo.  

¡Mil gracias!


----------



## rocioteag

En México, we use two.

v.g. an ex. both means "for example".

But wait for more options!!!!


----------



## volky

En Puerto Rico también usamos i.e. Entiendo que por ser de origen latín, sería correcto usarlo tanto en inglés como en español. 

i.e. = id est (that is / esto es)


----------



## somita

Que yo sepa no existe en castellano. Nunca he visto una abreviación de "es decir" y es que tampoco es tan largo no?
Saludos


----------



## Ediroa

Hola,
pues es la verdad es que si existe, yo tampoco la he usado nunca.

Salu2


----------



## wss

Gracias a todos. Y bienvidos al foro, somita. (Cierto que no es tan largo, ¡pero la boca (y los dedos) humanos siempre buscan cómo decir/escribir las cosas más rapidamente!)


----------



## Cracker Jack

Hola wss. No creo que haya abreviatura por esta frase.  En español, normalmente se dice, es decir, tanto en oral como es escrito.  Pero si quieres puedes utilizar i.e. Sin embargo, parece raro.  En catalán - és a dir.  En francés - c'est à dire.Saludos.


----------



## fsabroso

Hola,

The American way is try to write everything in acronyms, or abbreviations.
right?


----------



## mazbook

i.e., en inglés, "that is" or "in other words" en español yo no sé, posiblemente — con palabras diferentes — ¿?

e.g., en inglés, "for example", en español — por ejemplo.

Creo, porque son expresiones latinos necesita usar i.e.  y  e.g.  en español tambien.

Si use en ingles, *siempre* la coma lo sigue, en español yo no sé.


----------



## Jellby

En español no se estila usar ese tipo de abreviaturas, tanto "es decir" como "por ejemplo" suelen escribirse con las palabras completas. Se pueden usar las abreviaturas latinas "i.e." y "v.g.", pero resulta pedante.


----------



## ieracub

Jellby said:
			
		

> En español no se estila usar ese tipo de abreviaturas, tanto "es decir" como "por ejemplo" suelen escribirse con las palabras completas. Se pueden usar las abreviaturas latinas "i.e." y "v.g.", pero resulta pedante.


Yo no sería tan tajante, Jellby. rocioteag (México), volky (Puerto Rico) han dicho que en sus respectivos países se ocupa _i.e_. Por mi parte (desde Chile) les cuento que yo lo uso con frecuencia y me acuerdo que en la universidad todo el mundo lo hacía y no se consideraba pedante.

e.g. es también utilizada. 
v.g. o v.gr. (verbi gratia) es menos utilizada. 

mazbook: yo las pongo simpre entre comas, así: _,i.e.,_

Saludos.


----------



## Jellby

ieracub said:
			
		

> Yo no sería tan tajante, Jellby.



Perdón, debería haber dicho "en España"


----------



## alelifich

Mirá se dice "that is to say", pero yo encontré en mi diccionario oxford que es todo en inglés que cuando da ejemplos o notas dice también "i.e"


----------



## jivemu

alelifich said:
			
		

> Mirá se dice "that is to say", pero yo en mi diccionario oxford que es todo en inglés cuando da ejemplos o notas dice también "i.e"


Saludos.


----------



## groggy

Jellby said:
			
		

> En español no se estila usar ese tipo de abreviaturas, tanto "es decir" como "*por ejemplo*" suelen escribirse con las palabras completas. Se pueden usar las abreviaturas latinas "i.e." y "v.g.", pero resulta pedante.


Pero se usa bastante "p. ej.", ¿no?


----------



## Jellby

groggy said:
			
		

> Pero se usa bastante "p. ej.", ¿no?



No sé si bastante... pero se usa. De todas formas, yo prefiero no usarlo, no me gusta usar abreviaturas en medio de un texto, incluso cuando he tomado apuntes siempre he escrito las palabras completas


----------



## mazbook

Hola ieracub.  Sí, tienes razón.  Entra comas es correcto.  Escribé solo — siempre la coma lo sigue — porque, en inglés, la mayoria de la gente pone la primera coma y olvida la ultima.


----------



## alelifich

Jellby said:
			
		

> No sé si bastante... pero se usa. De todas formas, yo prefiero no usarlo, no me gusta usar abreviaturas en medio de un texto, incluso cuando he tomado apuntes siempre he escrito las palabras completas


 No, por ejemplo es otra cosa. Sería, for example. Es como un o sea, bah, en realidad el sentido vendría a ser casi el mismo.


----------



## merzze

Jellby said:


> En español no se estila usar ese tipo de abreviaturas, tanto "es decir" como "por ejemplo" suelen escribirse con las palabras completas. Se pueden usar las abreviaturas latinas "i.e." y "v.g.", pero resulta pedante.



no se deque estas hablando, has estado en la universidad???
"i.e." no resulta nunca pedante en un texto formal, de hecho es mucho mas normal usar "i.e." que poner "es decir" !!!
aqui, en españa, y en la china


----------



## Otitxe

Según la Ortografía de la RAE de 1999:

i. e. = id est ('esto es')
p. ej. = por ejemplo

No aparece, sin embargo, "e. g."


----------



## biomouse

Perdón por volver al hilo


merzze said:


> no se deque estas hablando, has estado en la universidad???
> "i.e." no resulta nunca pedante en un texto formal, de hecho es mucho mas normal usar "i.e." que poner "es decir" !!!
> aqui, en españa, y en la china


 Yo no sé si Jellby ha estado en la universidad o no pero estoy de acuerdo con él/ella, en español no se estila usar i.e.
i.e. se podrá usar en textos formales pero muy concretos; hasta hace unos meses jamás había visto i.e. en un texto español así que no puede ser tan común (por ello tampoco va a ser pedante).
 El caso es que, en textos normales (para todos los públicos) se escribe "es decir" sin abreviar o "Por ejemplo/Ej."


----------



## tonijua

wss said:


> Gracias a todos. Y bienvidos al foro, somita. (Cierto que no es tan largo, ¡pero la boca (y los dedos) humanos siempre buscan cómo decir/escribir las cosas más rapidamente!)




Hola wss... la verdad es que eso de abreviarlo todo y acortar las palabras es una tendencia del inglés y no del español. Eso viene de la raiz anglosajona que tiene el inglés. Ahora, por lo que veo en este hilo tanto en México como en Puerto Rico sí se usan abreviaturas para "es decir". Me pregunto si será por la fuerte influencia cultural de USA que tienen por ser vecinos, porque jamas he visto un texto en español en que se abrevie "es decir".


----------



## Junaas

"in other words"  --> en otras palabras (España)

Ej. "Esto lo debería hacer Pepe, en otras palabras, no es problema nuestro."


----------



## MariposaNegra

muy buena discusion. gracias. usare i.e.,


----------



## duvija

Bien, Groggy! ya estaba pensando que yo era la única analfabeta que escribía p.ej. 
Y lo sigo haciendo.


----------



## TuringTest

El diccionario de dudas de Antonio Fernández Fernández (página 253) incluye "e.d." como abreviatura de "es decir". No es muy común, pero entiendo que es válido utilizarla.


----------



## danielfranco

El DPD de la RAE nos dice en el apéndice 2 que la abreviatura en español (o castellano) es "i. e.". Este es el enlace. Lo que no me queda claro es por qué en español el latinismo para "por ejemplo (p. ej.)" es "verbi gratia (v. g. o v. gr.)" pero en inglés es "exempli gratia (e. g.)".

En fin…


----------

